# curtain drains



## maintenance man (Apr 30, 2007)

I need to install a curtain drain in the house I just bought anybody have any tips or suggestions for me?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

What is a curtain drain?

Is it similar to a french drain?

And if I am reading your post correctly, you need to install it _*"in"*_ your new house? 

_*"In"*_ reffering to where again?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

M & M,
How about telling us why you need a curtain drain . Are you getting water in your basement ? Is your lot wet ? Are you on septic system or sewer ? Details man, details ! :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, a drain inside the house. This can't be good.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

M & M,

I'm with jmic on this one, WHY? details and even pictures!


----------



## maintenance man (Apr 30, 2007)

I need a curtain drain because I have a sloped yard and there is evidence of water through the foundation, also the sun room I have has some buckling on the sub floor. I've done one of these before, I am just fishing for extra tips...the last one was a ***** to do. I'll probably use a little Kabota this time.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

maintenance man said:


> I need a curtain drain...the last one was a ***** to do.


In what regard?
It's much simpler to tell you how to work around the difficulties you experienced on the last one than it is outlining a bunch of stuff you probably already know. What didn't go well last time?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Unless you were digging it by hand? Curtain Drains tough?? I dont think a Kabota would be good. I would go with a mini excavator with O tail swing and a skid steer


----------

